# Hacker's Holiday



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2009)

YouTube - Hacker's Holiday

_Poor Tiny Tim. He got a new computer for the holidays but didnt bother to protect it against cybercrime. Watch just how fast he ruins his present. Maybe next PC, he will add a computer security suite like McAfee Total Protection. Words and music by Mister Tim -- Las Vegas, NV -- solo vocal music, a cappella, live-looping, composition, choral, songwriting... and more! _


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 22, 2009)

Same guy:

YouTube - 'Star Wars (John Williams Is The Man)' medley - a cappella tribute [Closed Captioned]

YouTube - Enter Kazoo Man: Metallica Enter Sandman performed on KAZOO by Mister Tim (multitrack)


----------



## NicNak (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice disguise and fake mustache on dude on the top right :rofl:


----------

